# Broadway-Lafayette: Ravel, Lasser, Gershwin



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Simone Dinnerstein / Kristjan Järvi / MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Broadway-Lafayette: Ravel, Lasser, Gershwin*

As a point of interest, I used the mentioned Broadway-Lafayette stop for years (F line NYC Subway) and this is the best rendition of Rhapsody I have heard.


----------

